# Jann's Netcraft's 3rd Annual Bassmaster Classic Day!



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)

*SAVE-THE-DATE
**Jann's Netcraft's 3rd Annual Bassmaster Classic Day! *
*Saturday, February 28th
8:30am-2:00pm
**Location: Jann's Netcraft
3350 Briarfield Blvd.
Maumee, Ohio 43537*
*
*
*Stop in our retail store for our 3rd Annual Bassmaster Classic day!! **We will be having some great deals and free giveaways, along with Bassmaster Elite Pro, Michael Simonton here to talk tackle with you. *

*Doors open at 8:30am!*​ 
*Follow us on Facebook for the latest 
Netcraft deals and events:
https://www.facebook.com/JannsNetcraft*​


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to OGF Jann's Netcraft!


----------



## Jann's Netcraft (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks, OGF!!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Glad to see Jann's Netcraft join OGF and be a site sponsor. I order most of my tackle making supplies there.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Order a lot of stuff from them also. If I call the order in early, UPS brings it the next day. You just can't beat that for service.


----------

